# When should I transplant?? - Solo Cups to Pots



## HazePhase (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello,

It's  week 3 and 1 day since they broke ground (St. Paddys Day)
I'm thinks of transplanting them tomorrow into 2 gallon containers for 3 weeks until final home of 15 gallons. 

I've also been under 4 philips led 5000k light bulbs for seedling but have a nice 12 cob led array awaiting for when plants are ready. 

My questions are:
1. Am I good to transplant yet?
2. When do I switch to more intense light 
3. Is it better to transplant when soil is dry or wet as I watered Friday night. 

Any other advice is appreciated.

Thank you. 

View attachment tp.jpg


View attachment tp1.jpg


View attachment tp2.jpg


View attachment tp3.jpg


View attachment tp4.jpg


View attachment tp5.jpg


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't transplant until they are sexed, so give them another 4 weeks if you can.  Males usually will show first, when you find your females, you want the soil to be damp when you transplant.  Save that Cob about 2 weeks after you transplant, it will give the plants enough time to get mature enough to be able to handle the intensity.  Patience will only be on your side, no need to rush things.  I know it's hard but you will get the best end product, I promise.  Good luck your plants look happy, what stains you running in those Solos?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 2, 2017)

I disagree. Transplant now. Put them under the new light and watch them explode. There is no need to wait for them to show sex imo. You want to build the roots at this stage and they need the extra space. I wouldn't fully blast them with the full intensity of that light right away. Either run it at half power or put it further away than normal.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2017)

I generally like to wait until they have very good root growth before I transplant from the solo cups, but I would transplant now.   While I don't think they are root bound, they have stretched quite a bit and I would be for getting some of the stem buried.  Also, the stretching tells me that they are wanting more light.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree on transplanting now.  dont want to be a downer but looks like you may be getting PM on some the leafs???  can you share your setup more?.  room size, ventilation, air movement


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 6, 2017)

As a rule I wait until mine are drying out to the point where I have to begin watering 2x a day, then I transplant. That gives them time to build the root system and get well established so that transplanting doesn't shock them.

I would recommend that you also begin adding a little Epsom salt or calmag additive as they look a little like they aren't quite happy.


----------



## oldgrow (Apr 8, 2017)

To early to transplant you risk root damage when removing from cup if you do it to soon. These plants can spend another two weeks in these cups.  Explosive growth will happen if you let them root bound a little before you transplant. They need to harden over before transplanting.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

I am using Clackimus Coots Organic no till soil so I am sure i have Dolomite Lime and Rock dust to help.

I ended up transplanting and they are doing well. 
I topped them all two days ago and they slowed down a bit - hope they speed back up


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

Am I the only one that blasts his plants with light from day 1? I keep my 6 bulb hot5 about 1-2 inches above my plants as soon as they germinate. Here's a plant a lil over a week old. 

View attachment 2017-04-12-19-10-09.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

My light is a bit intense for seedlings but I had 6 philips 5000K LED Bulbs on mine till transplant at week 2-3

I need to figure out a grow light for Veg tent - I have another post asking about Grow Veg Light


----------



## Lesso (Apr 14, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Am I the only one that blasts his plants with light from day 1? I keep my 6 bulb hot5 about 1-2 inches above my plants as soon as they germinate. Here's a plant a lil over a week old.



I do too. Same light for seedlings.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't hit my little ones quite as hard at first. I have had trouble doing that due to radiant heat damage. I usually will keep my lights (HOT5) about 6-8" above them until they get several weeks old, then they end up staying within a few inches as they grow.

Haze you need to have lighting (if using HOT5 fixtures) that is producing around 3-4 thousand lumens per square foot of lit space. The LEDs are measured differently. But with either light, for vegging you want to have a lot of "blue spectrum" light. In the T5 florescent the color temperature would be 6000-6500kelvin (which is usually printed on the bulbs). The 5000k is actually too "green" a light to properly serve the plants.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 2, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I generally like to wait until they have very good root growth before I transplant from the solo cups, but I would transplant now.   While I don't think they are root bound, they have stretched quite a bit and I would be for getting some of the stem buried.  Also, the stretching tells me that they are wanting more light.



I second what THG says..

If your roots are not established, you may pull the plant out and the rootball with the dirt will simply crumble.

Unless you are having to water way too often, like more than once a day, wait until they need the xtra space and you have roots lining the cup from top to bottom..


----------

